#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Wat vinden jullie de mooiste, oprechtste of belangrijkste tekst ( soera ) Uit de Koran?

## Maria999

An Nahl Soera 12, verzen 1 tot 16.
Echte de moeite waard om vaker door te lezen. 
Zo leer je echt de schepsels van Allah echt te waarderen.
Mashallah!!

----------


## Dakhan

*Belangrijkste* vind ik de volgende verzen:




> [6:114] Shall I seek other than God as a source of law when He has brought down to you this book fully detailed? Those whom We gave the Scripture know that it has been brought down from your Lord with the truth. You shall not be among those who doubt.
> 
> [6:115] The word of your Lord is complete, in truth and justice. Nothing can change His words. He is the Hearer, the Knowledgeable.
> 
> [6:116] If you obey the majority of those in the earth, they will mislead you away from the path of God. They follow nothing but conjecture; they only guess.
> 
> [16:116] You shall not utter lies with your own tongues stating: "This is lawful, and this is unlawful," to fabricate lies and attribute them to GOD. Surely, those who fabricate lies and attribute them to GOD will never succeed.


De *mooiste* vind ik de volgende verzen: 




> [10:104] Say, "O people, if you are in any doubt regarding my religion, I do not worship those whom you worship beside God, but I worship God, the One who terminates your lives and I am commanded to be among the believers."
> 
> 
> [10:105] Also, "Keep yourself devoted to the religion as a monotheist and do not be one of the mushrikeen."
> 
> 
> [10:106] Do not call upon other than God what does not benefit you nor harm you. If you do, you will be among the transgressors.
> 
> 
> ...

----------

